# Moving to Egypt



## silvie78 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello everybody! I am new in this forum and maybe my English is not perfect. At the moment we live in Dubai. My husband has a job offer for Africa which means that we have to move to the head office to Cairo. We have no idea of living in Egypt. We will need a 4 bedroom villa or appartment in a compound. Is it possible to find it? How about the compounds there? How about the cost- of housing, car etc? I already found some projects like beverly hills development. Have all these houses already been built?? And can you recommend any compound or area which is not too old? We have two little girls 2 and 4. They visit a british nursery. How are the school facilities? And how about shopping? These are many questions and I would be grateful for every help! Best regards from Dubai.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

I don't know BH or have children but others do and will I know help out.
Where your husbands office/schools will be crucial to where you live.. a 30 minute journey today could take you 2 hours tomorrow and this is quite common.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Well with kids I would recommend Rehab or Maadi.
-
Rent for a villa in Rehab is about 800-1200LE month 
Apartment - 400-800 ish - but you will find it hard to find a 4 bed room
plus at least 1 months deposit, 1 month insurance and often 1 month for the Agent


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Well with kids I would recommend Rehab or Maadi.
> -
> Rent for a villa in Rehab is about 800-1200LE month
> Apartment - 400-800 ish - but you will find it hard to find a 4 bed room
> plus at least 1 months deposit, 1 month insurance and often 1 month for the Agent


Been on the happy baccy or what!:confused2::


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

bat said:


> Been on the happy baccy or what!:confused2::


I never will get the hang of LE - GBP conversion :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Rent for a villa in Rehab is about 8000-12000LE month 
Apartment - 4000-8000 ish - but you will find it hard to find a 4 bed room
plus at least 1 months deposit, 1 month insurance and often 1 month for the Agent

better :focus:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

bat said:


> Been on the happy baccy or what!:confused2::


still reeling from the Rugby :jaw: :Cry:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Well with kids I would recommend Rehab or Maadi.
> -
> Rent for a villa in Rehab is about 800-1200LE month
> Apartment - 400-800 ish - but you will find it hard to find a 4 bed room
> plus at least 1 months deposit, 1 month insurance and often 1 month for the Agent


Are you sure about those rents? Friend of mine was paying LE12K per month for a villa, not huge, and that was last year...

Sorry, just seen your other post 

I guess that confirms average prices then :clap2:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

As far as I know, Beverley Hills and the like are all lovely compounds, mostly housing the very rich Egyptians or expats. Property prices, if buying, are in the millions so don't expect rental prices to be very cheap. I believe they have many great childcare facilities, shops etc around the area, but again don't expect anything in that area to be cheap. 

If your husband is working in Cairo it will be a fair commute every day, but not unachievable if you prefer to live out of the city.


----------

